# WE highlord on a forest dragom worth it?



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am new to Fantasy, thought id try something which ive heard takes much strategy and Ive decided to go with WOod Elves. Straight and to the point i can see that a lv 4 spell weavrr with lres of life, a unicorn, and some magic items( havent decided yet) is possibly the best lord choice. 

However i also joined because of the magic and magical creatures hence comes the dragon. So i was wondering are a lord and a forest dragon good on the field or are they killed off quickly. And for an idea of how many points, ideally this is an a 2000pt list

Thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I love dragons (and inherantly hate elves and choas and SoM so have no chance of fielding one apart from the Imperial Dragon) so I would say that yes it is a good tabletoop figure however, it WILL attract every arrow and cannonball on the table top and at upwards of 600points (rough guess) you'd be unlikely to field one in anything less then 3000 points (more in my opinion)


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Well actually i can get him in at 500 points as he cost 320 the high elf lord cost 145 and i still have 35 points left over for some wargear! =) however cant i just put him with a unit that has a spell in which no nonmagicalmmissiles can hurt him until he is ready to strike? Ive read much of the rulebook, not all of it so i dont know if you can do this, but if i can??! =)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

only 500? Well he is classed as being Monstrous Cavalry and therefore cannot join other units page 97 BRB "a character that is itself a monster, or riding a monster or a chariot cannot join other units"


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Just had to and ruin my high?! Lol im messing. Thankyou for looking that up for me +1 rep. As for the dragon though. They arent good thwn since they take alot of fire? Then why how or maybe an easier question would when should you use them?

Thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry man, I do really like them and yes I would still use it however you need to be careful with deployment and such. Flying march is 20" glide him behind some big scenery so that it is hard to hit. 

Also consider that your opponant is going to be trying desperately to kill that dragon, well you sure as hell aren't going to do nothing with the rest of your army are you? Shoot his stuff, manouver your troops into places that make assaulting them difficult, or if he goes the other way and ignores the dragon while your troops are taking the hits pair up the dragon for a flank/rear charge, also he can't be shot if he's in combat.....unless your in combat with skaven slaves or he "misses" with template weapons


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh and one last question( lol i feel like a kid asking so much about this dragon), does the character riding the dragon die often?

And Thanks very much for your polite attitude and advice


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

He can do, in combat you can assing your attacks at the mount or character plus there are certain models such as anyone armed with a Hochland Long Rifle that can snipe him or a cannonball to the face but if that happens there is a chance that your dragon will become stupid, unbreakable(but cannot leave his masters body) or Frenzy and Hatred, so if your lord dies hope for a 5 or 6 for a Frenzied (for the rest of the game) Dragon that re rolls all misses in the first round of combat and ALWAYS charges the nearest enemy unit, forcing a terror check...could be useful if you roll well


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Not really....More often than not it's the dragon that bites the dust first. 
But if i becomes a problem just improve the lords armour.

Even though, as ratvan points out, there are plenty of ways to take down the lord if you really want to, most people tend not to bother with the lord first. The dragon is so much more dangerous with his high strength, lots of attacks and thunderstomp abillity so most players will try to kill the dragon first. Especially since most dragonlords tend to be just as hard, if not harder to kill than the dragon itself.

The only reason you'd want the lord dead first is because he is usually the general and if you can prevent him from giving away his ld to the rest of the army. But I wouldn't worry about. Just make your lord somewhat survivable and he should do okay.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think you can snipe a character riding a dragon- you can select the model you hit and ignore look out sir but it doesn't say you don't randomise on mutli-part models.

WE dragons used to be rubbish because the rider couldn't get better then a 4+ armour save... but now you can do better then that. Able to get a 2+ with armour of silvered steel or a 3+ with shield and magical armour (heavy armour of any type, dragonhelm, enchanted shield). That should give him enough protection to survive against S3-4 attacks but still leaves you open to cannonballs... which you could try to counter with the stone of the crystal mere (3++ for whole model until failed) but you need a bit of luck. Alternately you could just try to hide behind things which stop cannonballs: stone walls, buildings, treemen or treekin (might need a couple of ranks).

I've never been sure what weapon I would use on my dragon (I rarely play games large enough to use it) but would probably go with Calach's claw... gives a little help breaking steadfast units.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

brb page 75

"a sniper shot can even target a character riding on the back of a ridden monster or chariot if he wishes, or indeed a specific model where the target is usually rolled for randomly" 

Sorry I just started spamming HLR's


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

oooh shiny.. that is immense. I think my hunter's talon + pageant of shrikes WE BSB noble might get a second burst of life... especially if I'm fighting against any DE anytime soon


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

So say i do run him and get to cast a spell on him( if it isnt despelled) that would allow the unit( the Wood elf lord with dragon) would not be able tO be targeted by non magical missiles or give them the regeneration ability; are they safe for the most part or sould they still generally still go down just the same?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Earth Blood for the Regeneration by any chance.... It increases the chances he'll stick around a bit longer, bear in mind flaming attacks will negate regeneration...mind you as a wood elf you should fear fire anyway


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

Two things not exactly pertinent to the dragon but to your spell caster you mentioned.

1) You can only have a unicorn if you take the Glamourweave Kindred which means you must take the lore of Athel Loren.

2) In order to have access to Lore of Life you can only use your Spell Weaver lord since the Spell Singers(heroes) only have access to Lore of Athel Loren. However Athel Loren does have a spell that gives you regeneration

3) Ok I know I said 2 things but I just thought about this. My wife plays WE and uses the twins on dragon. If you keep the dragon out of LoS for cannons and maybe even bolt throwers for the first couple of turns it should give you enough time to deal with those threats and then you can let the dragon run wild.


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh tgabks Tanarri i Overlooked that... Crap. Well as for the spells i was mwntioning they arent in the lores of life but the lores of atheriel. The hidden path and athriels bleasing. Meaning yes ideally ill beed to take 2 spellsingers to have a good chance of getting them. Which is fine allows some more possibledespells although yes luck is involved


----------

